#  Krankheiten >   Pseudotumor cerebri und LP-Shunt >

## milchschnitte

Hallo
Ich leide an PTC und bekam einen Lumboperitonealer Shunt, gibt es noch Betroffene mit dem selben Shunt?? bezüglich austausch Informationen.  :Huh?:

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Milchschnitte! 
Herzlich Willkommen bei Patientenfragen.net, das Forum, das Süchtig macht! Viel Spaß hier! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea  Leider kann ich Dir bezüglich Deiner Frage nicht weiterhelfen!*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo milchschnitte, 
willkommen im besten forum der welt!! (meine meinung)
bin auch nicht vom fach kann dir also nicht weiterhelfen, würde aber gern mehr darüber erfahren. was sind das für krankheiten?

----------


## milchschnitte

Hallo
Ja die krankheit ist sehr selten,Pseudotumor cerebri ist eine Bezeichnung für idiopathische intracranielle Hypertension, auf Deutsch heißt das erhöhter Hirndruck ohne zu wissen warum der Druck erhöht ist,die Forschung ist noch nicht so weit.Das problem ist wenn man den Druck nicht in den Griff bekommt  bzw. behandelt kann man schneller erblinden wie es einem lieb ist.Bemerkbar macht sich das Krankheitsbild mit Kopfschmerzen,Visusstörungen und gelegentlich Abduzensparesen. Ja ich kann euch sagen das ist eine scheiß Krankheit, wenn man nicht mehr arbeitsfähig ist und auf hilfe anderer angewiesen ist.  
Also ich denke das reicht momentan...die Beschreibung der Krankheit.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo milchschnitte 
Wie geht es dir den momentan mit dem Shunt?
Bist du Beschwerdefrei oder hast du Probleme mit dem Shunt (Liquorunterdruck-Kopfschmerz)? 
Für alle die es nicht wissen. 
Ein Shunt ist ein dünner Schlau mit Ventil, der vom Liquorraum (Flüssigkeit im Gehirn) zum (hier jetzt) Peritoneum (= Bauchfell) gelegt wird.
Steigt der Druck im Kopf kann der Liquor über diese Verbindung abfließen und es entsteht kein erhöhter Hirndruck, der sonst zu zahlreichen Problemen und Ausfallerscheinungen führen kann. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## milchschnitte

Hallo Michael
Also ganz ehrlich ich habe starke Nackenschmerzen zzt.und die Augen haben sich wieder die letzten Tagen verändert,ich kann nur nicht sagen ob ich jetzt Unterdruck habe oder zu hoher Druck ...normalerweise sind Nackenschmerzen bekannt bei Unterdruck aber vor 10 Tagen wurde der Druck gemessen und der lag bei 28!!!!da war er deutlich zu hoch.Aber morgen habe ich ein Termin bei den Neurochirurgen die wissen noch keine Ergebnisse vom Druck ,ich habe den Shunt erst zeit November,achja die OP selbst war nicht schlimm aber ein Tag nach der OP ging es los massive Kopfschmerzen so das ich nicht aufstehen konnte Tagelang fühlte ich mich wie ein Krebspatient nach einer Cemotherapie...ehrlich ich würde keinen Lumboshunt mehr legen lassen,es ist echt schlimm wenn man Unterdruck hat nach der OP...was ja logisch ist wenn der Kopf leer läuft während der OP.Aber ich hatte auch 14 Tage wo es mir echt gut ging.Der Shunt selbst merke ich nur zeitweise da habe ich das Gefühl als würde er ab und zu am Darm ankleben jenach dem was man gegessen hat,ja und ich kann natürlich nur noch auf dem Rücken schlafen oder rechts da links der Shunt ist und wenn ich mich darauf lege dann tut das echt weh.Naja mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

----------


## StarBuG

Ich hab leider so gut wie keinerlei Erfahrung mit Shunts, kann dir da leider auch keine wirklichen Empfehlungen geben. 
Aber ich drück dir auf jeden Fall ganz fest die Daumen, dass es besser wird mit den Problemen.
Und seine Ärzte zu Rate zu ziehen ist sowieso immer eine gute Idee. 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## milchschnitte

Hallo Michael 
Ich wäre froh wenn ich wenigstens ein paar Infos bezüglich des LP- Shunts bekäme.aber man findet wirklich nicht viel im Netz...leider!!!
Momentan geht es mir wieder besser,ich war bei meinen Neurochirurgen die meinten ich sollte mal warten und in drei Monaten wieder kommen zur Kontrolle.Ja ich muß schauen wie ich klar komme egal wie.  
LG

----------


## Limoncella

Hallo, mein Name ist Anni,
ich bin 45 Jahre alt und habe seit 2000 einen Shunt, der in die Herzvene/Kammer abgeleitet wurde.
Ein Jahr zuvor diagnostizierte man bei mir Pseudotumur cerebri.
Ich wurde in Aachen ca.10 mal punktiert, dann entschied ich mich für die Op, ebenfalls im RWTH Aachen.
Danach musste der von aussen programmierbare Shunt (mittels eines magnetischen Gerätes) noch 2 mal eingestellt werden,
da ich Unterdruckbeschwerden hatte, seitdem lebe ich mit dem Shunt wie vor meiner Erkrankung.
Ich bin wieder voll Berufstätig als Verwaltungsangestellte und habe keinerlei Einschränkungen, meist vergesse ich, das ich den Shunt implantiert habe. 
Mir ist klar, dass ich zu den wenigen Glückskinder gehöre, denen es mit der Krankheit so gut geht, und ich habe die OP bis heute noch nie bereut. 
Vielleicht macht das ja anderen Betroffenen etwas Mut, und für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. 
Lieben Gruß, Limoncella (Anni)

----------


## Tamios

Hallo Milchschnitte,
ich hab seit März 07 einen VP-Shunt, nachdem im Januar 07 ebenfalls PTC diagnostiziert wurde.
Nachträglich wurde mir noch ein Shunt-Assistent implantiert. Es ging eine Zeit gut, jedoch hab ich aufgrund von einer Antibiotika-Therapie im Oktober Clostridien (Darmbakterien) davongetragen und lag an Weihnachten 10 Tage im Krankenhaus in Quarantäne. Seitdem stimmt auch irgendwie mit dem Kopf was nicht. Die Ärzte sagen, daß es Unterdruck wäre, d.h. es fliesst zu viel Wasser raus, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht ganz verstehen. Naja, morgen hab ich wieder einen Termin in der Uniklinik und lass mich mal überraschen.
Auf jeden Fall kann man mit dieser Krankheit sehr gut leben und ich bin auch voll berufstätig. 
LG Tamios

----------


## heike70

Hallo LG Tamios
Bei mir wurde vor 5 Jahen PTC diagnostiziert.Das erste Jahr wurde mit Medikamenten und
85 Lumbalpuntionen versucht den Druck in den Grif zu bekommen.Leider ohne erfolg,
2004 Bekam ich einen LB-Shunt ( Lumbal-Shunt )und Shuntasistent.Ach dis war bei mir
wenig Erfolgreich,seit her habe ich schon 2 Druckmessungen im Kopf und 4 reperaturen
am Shunt hinter mir.Mein gesundheitszustand ist gelinde ausgetrückt beschisen.
Inzwischen habe ich meine sehkraft auf den rechten Auge verloren und links kein Gesichtsfeld und nurnoch 60%sehkraft. Ganz zu schweigen von den Lehmungserscheinungen in der gesamten rechten Körperhälfte.Ich mus Dir leider widersprechen,wen Du sagst das man mit diser Krankheit sehr gut leben kan.Ich stehe
den Tag nur mit starken Schmerzmitteln duch und Arbeitsfähig bin ich ach nicht mer.
Ich wünsche es Dir das es so bei Dir bleibt,was die Ärzte sagen wegen Untedruck ist
schon möglich.Kan man die Einstellungen deines Shuntes nicht ändern,das weniger Wasser ablaufer kan.Mich würde interesiren was der Termin in der Uniklinik ergeben hat.
Wen Du lust hast melde Dich,habe einige Erfarungen mit der Krankheit. 
Liebe Grüße,heike70

----------


## heike70

Hallo ihr Lieben,
War am Donerstag in Heidelberg zur Shuntkontrolle und wie schon befürchtet ist er wieder einmahl devekt.Hat sonst noch jemmand so viele Probleme mit dem Shunt.Bei mir muste schon 4mal etwas reparirt werden.So langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr,das Blöde Dinng macht mehr Probleme wie das es bringt.
Würde mich über Antwort freuen.
Gruß heike70

----------


## karo84

hallo,ich heißekaround habe PTC seit 3 1/2 jahren und den lp shunt seit mai 2006. mir geht esdamit totalschlecht inletzter zeit und keiner kann mir irgenwie helfen!!! habe total angst... lieb grüße

----------


## heike70

Hallo karo 84,
was meinst du das es dir total schlecht geht.Was für simtome hast du.Du kanst auch eine priwart nachricht schicken wen du hie nicht darüber reden wielst.
Liebe grüße heike70

----------


## lucy230279

hallo heike, 
achte bitte auf deine rechtschreibung. dein beitrag ist nur schwer zu entziffern

----------


## karo84

sorry, ich musste mich beeilen. Ich habe wieder extrem dolle Kopfschmerzen, meine augen sind schlechter geworden, meine beine und Arme krampfen... ich gehe am dienstag ins Krankenhaus paar Untersuchungen machen lassen obwohl es mir sehr schwer fällt da ich seit damals es nicht aushalte im Krankenhaus. ich war früher 1 1/2 jahre durchgehend weil sie nicht rausfinden konnten was ich habe,da ich weder an Übergewicht gelitten habe noch mein Druck sehr hoch war,trotzdem hat es gereicht das ich am ende fast blind geworden bin ( Gesichtsfeldausfall und Doppelsehen). Jetzt habe ich auch noch ein 5 Monate altes Baby und wenn ich meine Kopfschmerzen habe, kann ich mich nicht um ihn kümmern...das tut mir voll weh, es ist schließlich mein Kind!! sorry das ich soviel schreibe aber ich finde es einfach klasse das es Menschen gibt die das selbe haben wie ich...so fühl ich mich nämlich unverstanden...liebe grüße

----------


## karo84

*Sorry, mein Kopf tat schrecklich weh und meine Augen sind ganz schlecht!! Besser?*

----------


## heike70

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Bin aus der Klinik wider da,die OP war Erfolgreich.Das gesamte Shuntsistem muste ausgetauscht werden.Die OP dauerte zwar 6 Stunden und ich habe drei grose Wunden aber wenigstens sind die Kopfschmerzen wieden auf dem alten Level.Ich hofe das der Shunt jetzt etwas länger halt wie nur ein Jahr.
Liebe grüße 
heike70 :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## LaDySuNnY

ui da hab ich ja das richtige Forum gefunden.
Hallo ihr Lieben, wie ich lese habt ihr alle eure Erfahrungen mit dem PTC gemacht. Also ich habe seit etwa 2 Jahren PTC und habe seither 25 kilo abgenommen und ca 20 Punktionen hinter mir, ich war vor 2 Wochen das letzte mal in der Klinik und bei der Punktion hatte ich nur noch einen Druck von 18, was mich sehr fröhlich stimmte, denn das liegt ja noch so grade im Normalbereich. Mein Arzt meinte dazu wir hätten den PTC nun im Griff und wäre wohl weg. Einen Shunt musste ich nie tragen, da ich sehr schnell abgenommen habe wurde es auch von Kontrolle zu Kontrolle besser, erst nur der Druck dann später auch die Dynamik. Nun hoffe ich, dass ich es ausgestanden habe, hat einer schon Erfahrungen wie ich gemacht? Kann es wiederkommen? Bzw. ist es bei jemandem vielleicht schonmal wiedergekommen? 
Zwar war die PTC DIagnose gut, bei der letzten Kontrolle jedoch haben sie im MRT Entzündungsherde in meinem Hirn entdeckt, da diese allerdings schon am abklingen waren konnten sie nicht genau feststellen was es ist und nur die shclimmsten Sachen wie MS oder ja keine Ahnung was noch alles, auch Burrilliose haben sie ausgeschlossen. Mein Arzt sieht da keinen Zusammenhang mit dem PTC, sondern denkt, dass die Bakterien viell. durch die vielen Halsenstzündungen, die ich hatte hochgewandert sein müssen, fraglich dann nur, wie sie di Blut-Hirn Schranke überwinden konnten. Diese Woche muss ich nochmal zur Kontrolle ins MRT, um zu gucken ob die Entzündung ganz abgeklungen ist und man wird es jetzt wohl regelmässig kontrollieren. Hatte Jemand auch shconmal ähnliches in Zusammenhang mit dem PTC? 
Liebe Grüsse
Sunny 
P.S. Eine Weitere Erfahrung, die ich in Bezug mit der Krankheit gemacht hab, aber das geht vielen mit anderen Krankheiten sicher genauso, dass man sehr sensibel wird, sehr viel in seinen Körper reinhorcht und sehr viel ängstlicher bei den kleinsten Symptomen.

----------


## Da-Lilly

Hallo alle zusammen...ich habe seid ca. 3 monaten ptc....seid einer woche diagnostiziert.... und ich hab mich ein bisschen im internet umgeschaut...und ich finde schrecklig was ich hier lese über die erfahrungen mit der krankheit....und vor allem mit dem shunt.... naja meine eigentliche frage ist...an die leute die regelmäßig eine LP von euch machen...  geht das auf dauer :Huh?:   und in was für abständen macht man die denn :Huh?:   
naja ich hab mich jetzt auf strenge diät gesetzt und bete...das dass was bringt...habe schon von mädels gehört ,dass die krankheit so gut wie weg war nachdem sie abgenommen haben... 
hoffe auf eine antwort...da dass für mich komplettes neuland ist!!! 
liebe grüße und gute besserung an alle...

----------


## LaDySuNnY

wie ich dir ja schon in der PM geschrieben habe, denke ich wenn man im INternet sucht, dann erschrickt man natürlich, da meißtens nur diejenigen Betroffenen sich zu Wort melden oder HIlfe in Form von Austausch in Foren suchen, die stärker betroffen ist, oder bei denen der Verlauf nicht so gut ist. Ich bin ein Beispiel dafür, dass es auch anders laufen kann, ohne Shunt und irgendwann auch ohne Medikamente. Abnehmen is natürlich ein wichtiger Bestandteil, damit es besser wird, aber ich hab auch ncoh 10 kilo zu viel auf den Hüften vielleicht auch 15 und es ist weggegangen.

----------


## heike70

Hallo Da-Lilly,
zu deiner Fragewegen den LP,ich hatte im ersten Jahr 85 LP von Februar bis Dezember dan ging es nicht mehr,dar das Gewebe zustarck Fernabt ist.Dan beckam ich einen Shunt die Abstende der LP wurde immer kürzer zum schlus jede Woche.Seit ich den LP-Shunt habe wurde zweimal im Kopf der Druck gemesen und auch drei LP gemacht die letzte vor vier Monaten da es mit dem Shunt nicht so einfach ist.Die LP sind leider keine dauerhafte Lösung dar der Körper früher oder speter da nicht mehr mitmacht.Das mit dem Abnehmen ist schon wichtig aber leider nicht so einfach da ich Z.B keinerlei Anstrengungen(Sport)nicht machen darf und nur mit Ernärungs umstelung es einfach nicht klapt.Aber wie LaDySuNnY schon sagte es gibt auch leichtere Fälle bei denen es mit Medikamenten gut in den Grif zu krigen ist.

----------


## Da-Lilly

ich danke erst mal für die antworten....ich werde jetzt erst mal abnehmen...und hoffe das ich mit den lp's auskomme...denn vor dem shunt graut mir furchtbar.... 
ich wünsche euch eine gute besserung...und viel glück auf euren wegen!!! 
werden die lp's in regelmäßigen abständen gemacht??

----------


## LaDySuNnY

Ich durfte auch keinen Sport machen und hab auch mit null sport 25 kilo abgenommen, Gemüse Gemüse Gemüse sag ich nur und man kann auch viel spazieren gehen, auch wenn ich das nicht getan hab.
Es klappt mit Ernährungsumstellung, man muss sich nur dran halten und diszipliniert sein.

----------


## heike70

Ja das mit dem Abnehmen hat zwar einwenig geklapt habe 20kg abgenomen aber mein Gesundheitszustand hat sich leider nicht verbessert.Heute war ich bei meinem Neurologen den Monatlichen Jeck machen,dabei hat sich rausgestelt das die Lehmungen im rechten Bein schlimer geworden sind.Mein Artzt befürchtet das ich in nicht alzuferner Zeit im Rolstuhl sitze und was den scheis Shunt angeht der wurde am 2.7.08erst ausgetauscht dar der alte kaput war.
Solangsam bin ich etwas Depremirt und jetzt mus ich auch noch Zuckertabletten schlucken die alls nebenwirkung (Gewichtszuname) haben.Ist doch Toll da achtet man auf die Ernärung und die Tabbleten machen das wieder zur nichte.

----------


## LaDySuNnY

und das mit dem bein kommt vom PTC?

----------


## heike70

Ja,da die Nerfen vom Bein im Rücken leider beschädigt worden sind auserdem meint mein Artzt das mein Bein im Funckloch ist.Gehirn sagt laufen und beim Bein kommt es nicht an.Bisher kam ich dammit gut zurecht aber jetzt wierd es schlimmer und ich falle mindestenz einmal pro Tag hin,und beim letzten schturz habe ich mir die lincke Hand gebrochen.

----------


## LaDySuNnY

also das MRT Ergebnis heute war so naja... Die Entzündung, die sie als Parainfektiöse Enzephalitis bezeichnen, ist nicht besser geworden, naja auch nicht schlechter, man wird sehen was passiert, in 8 Wochen muss ich wieder hin zur Kontrolle

----------


## heike70

Hallo ihr lieben,
habe mich lange nicht gemeldet da es mir garnicht gut geht.Jetzt ist auch noch eine Lehmung auf dem lienken Augenlied dazu gekommen.Ich bekomme das Auge nur einen Spaltweit auf ihr glaubt garnicht wie offt am Tag ich irgendwo gegen laufe weil ichs nicht sehe.Das mit dem Augenlied wäre ja garnicht so schlim wens auf dem rechten währe den da bin ich ja eh schon Blind.Aber ausgerechnet das lienke häte nicht sein müssen.Mein Doc hat mir über Weihnachten noch eine gnadenfrist eingereumt aber nach den Feiertagen mus ich zu ihm in die Klinik wir hofen die Lehmung mit einer Punktion in den Grif zu bekommen wen nicht ist der Shunt warscheinlich schonwider Defekt und was das heist wist ihr ja.Allso werde mich nach der Untersuchung wider melden.Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten ruhtsch ins neue Jahr. :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## mairin

Hallo, 
bei mir wurde am 28. Juli PTC festgestellt, seitdem habe ich jetzt schon 5 Punktionen hinter mir und war 3mal im Krankenhaus.
Jetzt will eine Ambulante Neurologin eine Entscheidung von mir haben, entweder am Anfang einmal in der Woche eine Punktion oder ein Shunt. Aber ich möchte keins von beiden machen und ersteinmal die Tabletten weiternehmen und noch weitere Kg´s abnehmen und immer in regelmäßigen abständen kontrollieren ob der Druck noch in Ordnung ist.
Könnt Ihr mir Helfen oder auch sagen wie Ihr mit dieser Krankheit zurecht kommt und meistert, ich bin mit ihr total überfordert und bin wahnsinnig Froh das meine Mutti, mir mit unter die Arme greift. 
Danke schonmal im vorraus
Lg Mairin

----------


## manu84

hallo  
ich bin neue hier  
und wolte mal was fragen oder los werden  
ich lebe deit 2005 mit der diagnose pseudo thumor cerebri .
ich musste immer punktiert werden ,wo sich aber schwirig ausgewirkt hat bei mir  weil ich panik ataken habe .jetz meine frage kan man bei mir diesen shund auch legen ? 
ich habe ständig schwindel anfällen und es wirt immer mehr troz abnehmen hab schon 20kg verloren aber es wird immer schlimmer hab es dem arzt schon gesagt ,bin auch fleissig in neurologischen untersuchungen ,aber die währen noch nicht auf die idee gekommen mir so ein shund zu legen  
liebe grüsse manu

----------


## manu84

hallo milchschnitte  
ich habe auch so ein pseudo thumor cerebri seit 2005  
ichhabe kein shunt bekomen aber meine beschwerden nehmen zu troz 20 kg abnhemen  
bin mir am überlegen auch so ein shunt zu legen ,da ich keine lumpalpunktion mer machen möchte weil ich 5 horror versionen durch gemacht habe  
lg manu

----------


## steffi-brb

hallo, ich habe die diagnose am 22.1.2010 bekommen und hatte den ersten extremen kopfschmerz"schub" bereits anfang dez 09, wo es die erste klinik nach lp (mit defekter säule) als schnupfen abgetan hat. wurde im jan anbehandelt und bin nun bei 2000mg acetzolamid am tag. muss jede woche zur lp da mein hirndruck immer weiter steigt und nicht fällt.
habe leider auch die nicht nette art des ptc....
meine augen haben binnen 2 wochen 30% sehkraft verloren, kann nur noch liegen, keine anstrengung, kann schlecht laufen (wackel und hüpfe immer unbewusst dabei), mein kopf ist schwer wie blei und fällt regelrecht auf die brust und das schlimmste für mich ist, dass mein kopf ständig wackelt.
sprechen tu ich auch immer schlechter, langsamer, abgehakter und doppelsilben sowie doppelwörter sind nicht selten.
meine augenlider fallen mir bei einem schub regelrecht zu, das ganze gesicht wird dick und rund und bekomme die augen nur auf wenn mein kopf unten ist, sobald ich mich hinstellen oder setzen würde gehen die wieder zu. 
ich muss jede woche zur lp aber ein shunt wollen sie mir nicht legen, da die op zu  kompliziert ist und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich das überhaupt will. ich habe mir geschworen, dass niemand meinen kopf öffnen wird und das macht mir meine entscheidung nicht wirklich leichter. 
mich würde interessieren wer hier noch so krass betroffen ist und ob dort bereits eine schwerbehinderung bzw erwerbsunfähigkeit beantragt wurde. 
lg steffi

----------


## manu84

hallo 
ja ich habe diese krankheit auchund ich konnte dan iv invaliden rente beantragen habe sie genemigt bekommen bin 26jahre jung und darf wegen diesem pseudo thumor cerebri nicht mer arbeiten da ich ständig kopf schmerzen habe und ständig schwindelanfällen habe is sehr müsam bei mir muste man wegn den panikataken die LP schon 2mal abbrechen von 4 horror LP es is so gemein mit dieser krankheit leben zu müssen ich habe bereits schon eine gleitsicht brille bekommen unten für die nähe und oben für die weite  
die ärzte wollen mich auch nicht oberieren 
lg manu

----------


## steffi-brb

ich muss auch immer wieder sagen, dass ich einfach mein leben wieder zurück haben will.
wie hats bei dir angefangen, auch ganz plötzlich oder sehr schleichend?
ich war seit 2001 ständig "erkältet" müde und hatte immer koppweh, jedoch hat an den scheiss doch erst jemand gedacht als ich ins kh gekommen bin weil ich dachte mir fällt das auge raus. 
ich habe dieses extreme schmerzempfinden nicht mehr, ist ja zum einen gut aber ich kann niemanden sagen wie doll die "schübe" sind. das macht es nicht gerad leichter. 
hast du seit dem auch probleme beim laufen und sprechen? 
ich lauf immer wie besoffen und habe das gefühl zu stottern (habe immer in der kundenbetreuung gearbeitet also quatschen ist mein hobby  :Zwinker: ) 
woher kommst du manu? wäre sehr interessant für mich 
ich habe alle ärzte in berlin da ich bezweifle das die krankheit weit verbreitet ist. 
so und nun..  :emot33_zipped:  
tschü

----------


## manu84

hallo steffischön dich kennen zu lernen quatschen is eigendlich auch mein hobby  
ich komme aus der schweiz 
ich habe einfach probleme ab und an beim laufen und beim reden gott sei dank noch nichts ich hab es als kind gemerkt das ich ständig kopf schmerzen hatte nur alle haben gesagt ich sei am symulieren hatte als 11jährige schon oft kopf schmerzen und wahr ständig im bett als in der schule oder auf der arbeit ,bis ich dan mich im 04 von meiner familie distanzirt habe und fast mer als 100km weg von ihnen zog lebe ca 4h von meiner familie weg  
ein arzt hat dan bei mir nicht nur pseudo thumor cerebri fest gestelt sondern auch  noch das ich cortisol probleme habe  
bei mir kommen die schübe nach der lp immer zwischen 3-4monaten abstand ich merke wider das ich so ein schub habe leider ich seh kaum noch was hab immer kofschmerzen so stark das ich erbrechen muss habe mal 3monate dauer kozen deutsch gesagt  
ich wolte mich auch schon 1mal umbringen so stark wahren die schübe aber dan dachte ich mir jetz muss ich erst recht kämpfen hab die krankheit seit 2004 6 volle jahre qüellen mich die schmerzen aber ich bin froh das ich nicht die einziige bin die das hat  
hast du den auch übergewicht?mein arzt sagt es würde vom übergewicht kommen man müste nur ca 20kg abnehmen dan würde die symptome weg gehn  aber woher habe mal mer als 20kg abgenomen aber nix tat nix ist wider vorbei gegangen 
ich glaub langsam den ärzten kein wort mer  
lg hoffe du meldest dich wider

----------


## steffi-brb

huhu, 
ja hab auch übergewicht... aber meine schübe werden immer krasser... ich lieg schon wieder mh wie fast immer auf der couch. 
werd erstmal pause machen und dann gehts weiter... nur leider allet nicht so einfach wie sonst. 
ich will mein leben einfach zurück. 
ich habe zum glück ganz gute ärzte, die mir sehr helfen

----------


## manu84

ja ich will mein leben auch zurück ,nur das ich eben schon seit kindheits hegin invalid bin leider ich habe nicht so gute ärzte wie du 
da ich noch ein panik patient bin sagen manche ärzte ich sol mich nicht anstellen wie ein klein kind  
das tut weh

----------


## steffi-brb

ist dir oder auch anderen hier das problem nach ner punktion bekannt. 
mir fliegt regelrecht der kopf weg. der wackelt extrem und meine beine und arme machen danach immer was sie gerade wollen

----------


## manu84

ja nach der lp is mir immer mer schwindelig als vorher und hab das gefül das der kopf weg fällt daher muss man nach der lp flach auf dem rücken liegen für etwa 1h danach vorsichtig aufstehn und viel trinken wie möglich ja meine arme und beine tun auch immer was sie möchten und nicht was ich möchte

----------


## steffi-brb

ich finde diese anwandlung total krass, da ich regelrecht durchdreh mit meinem kopf... mir muss immer jemand den kopf festhalten und das habe ich immer nach ner lp

----------


## Sternenkind

Hallo,
also ich klinke mich jetzt auch mal hier ein-habe auch pseudotumor cerebri.
STEFFI!!!!!! was du da schreibst......also genauso war das bei mir auch!!  

> meine augen haben binnen 2 wochen 30% sehkraft verloren, kann nur noch liegen, keine anstrengung, kann schlecht laufen
> sprechen tu ich auch immer schlechter, langsamer, abgehakter und doppelsilben sowie doppelwörter sind nicht selten....  
> ich muss jede woche zur lp aber ein shunt wollen sie mir nicht legen, da die op zu kompliziert ist.......  
> lg steffi

   ABER!!!!! was hast denn für ärzte??-das ist doch wohl ne unverschämtheit!! die können doch nicht sagen die op ist zu kompliziert während es dir immer schlechter geht?! ein shunt muss nicht zwingen im kopf gesetzt werden-das geht auch im rücken-die op dauert 45min und ist bei guten ärzten routine. habe gerade einen beitrag zu shunts in manus thema geschrieben-ließ den mal!
ich würde dir dringend empfehlen die ärzte zu wechseln und zu spezialisten zu gehen-ich bin auch extra nach heidelberg-aber es hat sich gelohnt-habe den shunt im rücken und seit dem gehts mir wesentlich besser. mir ist klar das das nicht für immer so gut sein muss. aber seitdem ich nicht mehr ständig ins krankenhaus muss hat mein leben deutlich an qualität zurück gewonnen. und schon allein deshalb hat es sich absolut gelohnt!!
naja also komm dochmal in manus thema vorbei!!
LG
Sternenkind

----------


## steffi-brb

huhu... 
heut hatte ich wieder lp, bin heut morgen schon besser ausm bett raus, die verdoppelte dosis tabbis scheint nun zu wirken.
der druck war etwas niedriger als vergangene woche.
kommenden mittwoch halte ich wieder den rücken hin um mein wässerchen los zuwerden. 
krass ist es auch, wenn ich raus bin, sprech ich besser, kann viel besser nahezu perfekt sehen. bin heut im leichten unterdruck, also etwas kopfweh aber das ist 1000mal schöner wie sonst. 
den shunt will ich auch nciht so recht, ich hab keine lust auf risiko, lieber lass ich mir den rücken zerstechen... werd nun mit meinem doc weitersehn wie sich die nächsten tage ggf wochen machen.  
und die ärzte geb ich nie wieder her. das is nen teil der charité in berlin und die sind echt top. haben es recht flott rausbekommen und klemmen sich hinter. neuer arzt wäre für mich nochmehr stress und nen freien neuro hab ich auch aber naja ohne worte und so  :Zwinker:  nächsten monat hab ich nen neuen doc. 
nun werd ich ma n schläfchen machn bin voll platt aber stolz drauf, solang wie heut war ich lang nicht mehr wach

----------

